# Miguels badass RX-7!



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Possibly the best looking FD out there!

































(Cheers Miguel!  )


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I see your putting imageshack to good use 

back on topic: dead sexy, the only thing that would make it look any better is it being a GTR


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Possibly the best looking FD out there!


I'll second that.
Brutal :smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Very nice, true legend of a car!

Parm


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Almost as nice looking as mine


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

simply gorgeous.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bean said:


> I'll second that.
> Brutal :smokin:


And I'll third it! :smokin:

Damn that is a nice car - shame they've only got 2 seats...

Nice camera work as usual Dino


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

paint looks so shiny, its almost like liquid...  

you chasing it down in a yellow S2000???


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

An absolute stunner :smokin:


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Having seen it in the flesh and been in it, its an awesome car, but I think I prefer the BBS LM rims on it !

Cheers

Si


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Been there, done that*

Me 2, seen it in the flesh, and heard it too! awesome ride, he can drive his ass off. 
Miguel, saw the trailer for the dvd-OMG, WTF, wow!
I cannot wait to get my copy. Hurry up, the suspense is killing me!!!
Paul
www.hipertekspeed.com


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Awesome.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> but I think I prefer the BBS LM rims on it !


Me too....

Still looks great though


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

JAY-R32 said:


> Me too....
> 
> Still looks great though


And me ....................... but yeah what a car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

without a doubt best Rx-7


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I prefered the old wheels too, and the normal Kouki type lights and not those max power type ones but its still nice.


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

Think it looks much better now - didn't really like it fully before but now!!

Although i still think that bonnet is an aquired taste!!

Love the new wheels tho!!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Certainly looks good Miguel! I second to simon... I do preffer it with the LM's on it


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

AJ am still waiting for new update pictures of yours


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

the taillights are hideous, but other than that, very nice.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Totally mint RX-7. Very tastefully modded and the paint looks awesome in the flesh.
Top effort, Miguel!

Cya O!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

guys guys guys ... :smokin: 

you are missin the point with these wheels ... they are Mazdaspeed MS01's.. the holy grail of RX7 wheels, just as expensive and equivelant to the Nismo LM's in skyline land.

The BBS might look all pretty but believe me these are the wheels to have on an FD :smokin: :smokin: 

oh and i've seen it, filmed it and driven it   :smokin:


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

brooksie said:


> guys guys guys ... :smokin:
> 
> you are missin the point with these wheels ... they are Mazdaspeed MS01's.. the holy grail of RX7 wheels, just as expensive and equivelant to the Nismo LM's in skyline land.
> 
> ...


Oh, so now we are more concerned with what brand we are stylin than with what looks good or performs well???? I didnt think this place was about vanity...I may be wrong!!!  

I hope for Miguels sake that he likes the wheels better than the LM's and he isnt just running them for the name. (I'm sure he thinks they are the heat) I guess if a guy can afford them it isnt a problem more power to them!!!

Just out of curiosity how much do those particular wheels go for??? 

On edit...I kinda liked the BBS better myself, but then it isnt my car now is it!!! :smokin:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

and which part of my post mentioned miguel getting the wheels for looks ? ..  

they are unbelievably light wheels .. much in the same way Nismo LM's are, the fact that they look good is a bonus


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

brooksie said:


> and which part of my post mentioned miguel getting the wheels for looks ? ..
> 
> they are unbelievably light wheels .. much in the same way Nismo LM's are, the fact that they look good is a bonus


  Well, how much do they cost then???    

Why did I get a  ???


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

coz i never said anything about anyone buyin 'em for looks !!! ..   :smokin: 

they are about £650 a corner ...


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Easy fellas, leave the Liverpool supporter alone!!!

On second thoughts.................... red scum let him have it!!!!!

Gurj........ yea me baby


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

lol gurj


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i have seen it, heard it (mostly the brakes), licked the hood and **** on the gas tank (oops did i say that out loud)...  those pictures just looks GRREAATT!!!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgive me for being a newbie but those tail lights are just gorgeous. Could someone tell me what tail lights are those? And where I can get a pair?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

the pics dont work any more...


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i tried ages ago and they didn't work,and they still dont work


----------

